# What Are You Most Attracted To?



## blubberismanly (Sep 8, 2010)

Okay, I've been thinking about what I'm attracted to and how it looks. Then I got to wondering what other people think. This poll Is the result.

I came up with these categories:
WEIGHT -- the number on the scale
SIZE -- how big a particular body part is
SHAPE -- how the weight is carried and where
PROTORTION -- the relationship between the shape of a particular body part and the body as a whole

For me, it's all about size and shape. Big huge round tummies are my favorite. I love it most when a guy has a squishy round belly that bulges out way in front of him. And side rolls big enough to combine with his belly.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 8, 2010)

Weight - Based on that definition (That I am not disparaging)? Not important at all. 
Size - More important, but I'm not overly picky.
Shape and Proportion - Most important. It depends on the person though. Most of the time I feel I need boobs or butt (Or both ) that are to my liking and I'll be fine. A lot of factors go into that determination though. Not just size and proportion. Again that's not to insult your poll at all.

There are other things though: Face, eyes, personality... All that good stuff, but that could be assumed.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 8, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> There are other things though: Face, eyes, personality...



This is the most important in general.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 8, 2010)

WEIGHT -- weight can be so different. Height has a lot to do in relations with the weight. See protortion.
SIZE -- I am such a belly fan. Big bellies are the best.
SHAPE -- all aROUND. But the waist is a great. Wide hips and big belly.
PROTORTION -- there will never be too many curves, can there?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 8, 2010)

Which one is about texture? Shape? 

Because a guy can have a big belly that is very soft or a big belly that is quite hard, and I tend to really prefer one over the other. I enjoy lots of different textures, and for me, that is more exciting to explore the various textures of a body than simply enjoying the visual appearance of it.


----------



## blubberismanly (Sep 8, 2010)

I was going the angle of eye candy...I didn't think of the tactile side 

Just vote however you feel...or don't vote at all. Up to you


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 8, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> I was going the angle of eye candy...I didn't think of the tactile side
> 
> Just vote however you feel...or don't vote at all. Up to you



Cool - I totally didn't mean it as a criticism of the poll. Just throwing my two cents in. I love textures - hard, soft, pointy, squishy - good times!


----------



## blubberismanly (Sep 8, 2010)

No worries. I actually agree...my favorite texture is feeling the contrast between super hard and oober squishyness. Okay...maybe I like the squishy a little smidgen more


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 8, 2010)

I chose shape-weight isn't that important to me. Proportion is fine,but not a defining factor in my opinion,and size isn't as important as shape. A womans' shape is a wonderful and highly attractive thing. :happy:


----------



## Tad (Sep 9, 2010)

I gave some answer on this poll, but thinking about it more I think I need to add some words.

Were I blind, I think I'd be even more of an FA than I am now. I'm already pretty strongly driven by touch, and yah, my fingers just love soft flesh, and I don't think that for my sense of touch it matters overly where it is and I doubt that there could be too much.

I'm not blind, and I do have visual preferences of various sorts. Amongst the strongest is some combination of hip:waist ratio and hit:height ratio (both being high is a bit attractor....far from my only one, but a big one). So this prompted me to vote shape and proportion, or something like that. But pretty much any sort of BBW will have things that I find attractive, and like I said above my fingers really don't care so much about shape and proportion at all, so.....it depends?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 10, 2010)

For me it's the total picture: how do the individual features combine into a harmonious whole? We all know someone whose nose is too small, mouth is too wide, eyes are too far apart -- yet when you put all those features together, that person is beautiful! So I vote for proportion.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm having real trouble answering this poll. I can't really explain my attraction to big women, I just enjoy it. The only thing I can say for sure is that numbers mean nothing to me. Weight, inches, cup size, bleh. All I know is, if it looks good and feels good, I like it!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 10, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Weight, inches, cup size, bleh. All I know is, if it looks good and feels good, I like it!



There speaks a true FA.

P.S. I admire your signature. Fat chicks float!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 10, 2010)

I can't take credit for my signature. It comes from a guy at another forum I belong to (not a big girl/people site). As you can tell by the sig, we are kindred spirits in our love of the root and the big gals.


----------



## satellite (Sep 11, 2010)

Size and Shape.
Om nom nom  :eat2:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 13, 2010)

I voted shape and proportion. Weight and size are variables that change with respect to shape and proportion. Also, I like a certain degree of definition of certain parts, so shape is vital to my aesthetic interest. And since proportion is all about how different things relate to each other...

Keep in mind, shape is important for things that don't change with weight either, most notably the nose. I pay... an inordinate amount of attention to a woman's nose = P


----------



## dreistein (Sep 14, 2010)

Is there something like that? 

The one big reason to start for one special person and forget about everything else?

I think so, but ist hard to describe. 

Its not just weight - cause you dont carry a scale and there is no number attached to anybody. 
It maybe the shape, but this goes along with proportion, which determines the shape. 
Size is part of the shape, and proportion, OK. 
There are such things as character and beauty. The one thing is not visible at first sight, the latter should be. 
Sometimes you start to discover that after a while. Even better. THAT IS what i am attracted to - 

especially at the big girlies.


----------



## natepogue (Sep 16, 2010)

I worship big hips, thick thighs, a large butt, and a nice thick tummy on a BBW

I also like soft arms, I hold them when we kiss


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 16, 2010)

For me, ALL OF 'EM. Seriously.


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 16, 2010)

Based upon those choices, I chose them all.
Maybe "BMI" might have been a good selection as well, seeing as how short, fat women will not weigh as much as equally-sized, tall, fat women - size and shape can be exactly the same with different weights. /shrug

Out of those particular choices I chose them all. Weight is attractive, size is attractive, shape is attractive and proportion is attractive. Seeing as how all fat women have higher weights, larger sizes, [bigger, curvier, sexier, feminine] shapes and various proportions, all fat women are pretty much distinctly attractive on some/every level. 

As a personal addition, though, I'll be slightly more attracted and caring and loving of the larger of all those choices. :blush:


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 16, 2010)

I picked shape. Mostly it's because shape is something I can appreciate on many levels--mentally, visually, tactually--whereas the others kind of elude me in some ways. My brain isn't oriented as well for numbers as for words so weight is sometimes vague for me and size almost always has to be a comparative thing: not something I just appreciate on its own. That said, like many people, I do like size comparisons. Still, overall, it's shape to which I find myself most attracted.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Sep 17, 2010)

You really should have put Personality, Eyes, etc.


----------



## SSBBW Admirer (Sep 17, 2010)

I am Attraced to All the Above mentioned on this pole


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 19, 2010)

Bulk, Heft and Squishability.


----------



## kinkykitten (Sep 19, 2010)

Size and shape :eat2:


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 22, 2010)

A lady who's happy with who she is.


----------



## kioewen (Sep 23, 2010)

There was a thread here a while back that asked the question "Face or Figure?" and the majority acknowledged that a beautiful face is the most important aesthetic characteristic of all. So I would add that point here -- the face is paramount, at least for me.

Of the choices offered in this poll, I voted "size," but actually, based on the description (which I read later), I would actually go with "shape," at least in this specific context.


----------



## watts63 (Oct 22, 2010)

Shape & size in close second.


----------



## Adrian (Dec 20, 2010)

To me, shape is number one with size and proportion tied for second place.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 22, 2010)

to be completely honest i really am attracted to personality the most.i know alot of people say that but don't meant it but i am being completely honest.i seriously would rather have someone i click with above all else.a body you find attractive is good,a person you click with is a much rarer find,i have seriously come to learn that over time.that being said out of the choices,i'd say proportion and shape,not sure which i would pick over the other,tough choice.lol


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (Jan 29, 2011)

Of course personality is important, but that was not a choice. As for me, I am all about ass.  The bigger the better. Massive panties that could be a car cover and now I'm happy! Ass for days! Yeah!


----------



## rarepearman (Jan 30, 2011)

blubberismanly said:


> Okay, I've been thinking about what I'm attracted to and how it looks. Then I got to wondering what other people think. This poll Is the result.
> 
> I came up with these categories:
> WEIGHT -- the number on the scale
> ...



i like extreme pears or hour glasses or extreme buxom either the bottom or the top has to be large if they both are its a big plus


----------



## MrRabbit (Feb 2, 2011)

*Proportion: *Not important at all
*Shape: *Quite important. I have a clear preference for bellies, so I prefer belly-heavy women
*Size: *Quite important as well. It's kind of inseparable from shape. I like big bellies 
*Weight: *This is only secondary to me. If the size and shape are good, the number doesn't mean that much to me, at least not anymore (it seemed to matter more when I was younger). But of course, the higher the weight, the more likely that size and shape are good.

I also agree with the comments on texture. I love feeling and touching all soft parts of the body, whether that's belly, thighs, breasts or arms.


----------



## Anjula (Feb 3, 2011)

size and shape :smitten:


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Feb 13, 2011)

Out of those, I'd have to go with shape and proportion.


----------



## g0dkar (Feb 13, 2011)

This poll is really interesting, and so are the results. Congrats on the idea.


----------



## bolo (Feb 23, 2011)

Me myself I like them pear shaped like Syrianna or Lynx Garcia:wubu:, or even Diamond from "Power Bosom" website. She doesn't have to have a huge top but she's got to have a very large bottom and nice big arms!! Those ladies I've mentioned are FANTASTIC!!


----------



## FredtheFA (Mar 14, 2011)

For me it's more about proportion and shape. I love a bottom heavy girl no matter her weight. I've seen girls that are about 4'11" 120 that are very appealing to the eyes. The same goes with someone who is 6' 240 pounds and up i just just depends but if our personalities don't match everything else is irrelevant.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 14, 2011)

Castingpearls brought up squish-factor. If I went blind I'd still be an FA through and through because really it's all about feel. The fact that larger ladies look fucking awesome is just a bonus!


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd have to say all of the above...but really as kind of icing on the cake. Personality is first and foremost. As far as the icing goes, I'm not hung up on quantifying or ranking it...it's just that much sweeter.


----------



## Tad (Mar 15, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> Castingpearls brought up squish-factor. If I went blind I'd still be an FA through and through because really it's all about feel. The fact that larger ladies look fucking awesome is just a bonus!



Fully agreed.


----------



## Adrian (Mar 15, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> If I went blind I'd still be an FA through and through because really it's all about feel. The fact that larger ladies look fucking awesome is just a bonus!


That is making the best of a bad situation.


----------



## youngstud925 (Mar 18, 2011)

I like a woman with a nice shape and size. I'm a big fan of hips with ample breasts and butt.


----------



## Pokerking2010 (Mar 19, 2011)

Why does it have to come down to 4 options that certainly should not be the most important things to a person looking for a beautiful woman/man. Why not put other options like intelligence,a nice smile, Personality, sense of humor. If the only thing you're attracted to is a certain "look" then I feel that the person only attracted to that is going to very unhappy with the what ever relationship they start with just looks.


----------

